# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Replace Concrete Steps

## bgrinter

Hi, 
I was hoping someone might be able to help me. I'm looking to replace some outdoor concrete steps that have seen better days, they're cracked with chunks missing etc. These ones are 350mm by 170mm. Are these available as pre-made items or would I need a concreter to make them onsite? 
Regards,
Brian

----------


## cherub65

Pre cast, the big green shed should have or be able to get depending on your store

----------


## nww1969

Bunnings sell steps for $50 bucks each.
I got some from a local maker for $30
Not sure of size as Im out of town at present.

----------

